# 6.0L Questions



## Ngom12 (Nov 9, 2011)

I'm looking to upgrade my fleet. I want to go diesel. The only ones i can seem to afford with low milage are the 6.0L Fords. I've read, and witnessed personally ( a friend with an 03) a lot of problems with the 6.0L's. I'm just wondering what exactly goes wrong with them? and looking at a proactive approach, what steps could i take to make the engine better. Thanks for the help!


----------



## mustangman02232 (Mar 21, 2011)

theres another thread on the same subject, pretty much, the ford gold coolant gets heated by the EGR and gums up the oil cooler, so the EGR cooler gets heated and ruptures, which can also take out headgaskets, if you use syn oil, fuel additive, and ONLY racor/motorcraft oil and fuel filters your injectors will stay happy, and make sure the batteries and alternator are allways putting out power and the FICM will stay happy. get an oasis from the dealer to see if the truck was a problem child.

best bet are to get a scanguage 2, moniter EOT, ECT, volts and FICM, flush the cooling system with restore and restore plus, refill with distilled water and CAT ELC, spin on a coolant filter, replace oil cooler if needed, possibly delete the EGR and you shouldnt have any issues


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

I work for a nation wide ambulance company that has a bunch of the 6.0's. Personally I would really think long and hard if you want one. I talk to our head mechanic all the time. After hearing what I do with my vehicles and repairs I make. He knows I am far from a rookie when it comes to wrenching. We have had so many problems with the 6.0. EGR's, Head Gasket / bolts, Injectors and a need for full engine rebuild's. A full injector replacement at Ford can run you $5,000! 
I love the engine. I could go on and on about it. When it's running good you can't beat it. It's a drivers engine / trans combo that's sweet! It just has too many problems the owner should not have to fix! I would buy a V10. Might cost you in fuel. But at least it's in service when need it.


----------



## mustangman02232 (Mar 21, 2011)

MickiRig1;1380293 said:


> I work for a nation wide ambulance company that has a bunch of the 6.0's. Personally I would really think long and hard if you want one. I talk to our head mechanic all the time. After hearing what I do with my vehicles and repairs I make. He knows I am far from a rookie when it comes to wrenching. We have had so many problems with the 6.0. EGR's, Head Gasket / bolts, Injectors and a need for full engine rebuild's. A full injector replacement at Ford can run you $5,000!
> I love the engine. I could go on and on about it. When it's running good you can't beat it. It's a drivers engine / trans combo that's sweet! It just has too many problems the owner should not have to fix! I would buy a V10. Might cost you in fuel. But at least it's in service when need it.


your not going to just put fuel in a 6.0 and drive it till the truck rots apart like a 7.3, you need to do proper maintence to it, they can get expensive if you have some "mechanic" that starts to throw parts at them.

after owning both a 7.3 and a 6.0 i will never go back to the lack of power and lack of fuel economy in a 7.3 that my 6.0 gets


----------



## Ngom12 (Nov 9, 2011)

Damn. im not sure what to do. I have until next year to make up my mind. Like i said earlier, i witnessed my buddies 03 pretty much sit idle for a whole year because of engine problems. I do a great job with up keep on my vehicles, and i am no mechanic by any means, but its sounds like a lot of work to do just to make it run how it should. I will keep doing some research and go from there. Thanks for all the help!


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

mustangman02232;1379852 said:


> theres another thread on the same subject, pretty much, the ford gold coolant gets heated by the EGR and gums up the oil cooler, so the EGR cooler gets heated and ruptures, which can also take out headgaskets, if you use syn oil, fuel additive, and ONLY racor/motorcraft oil and fuel filters your injectors will stay happy, and make sure the batteries and alternator are allways putting out power and the FICM will stay happy. get an oasis from the dealer to see if the truck was a problem child.
> 
> best bet are to get a scanguage 2, moniter EOT, ECT, volts and FICM, flush the cooling system with restore and restore plus, refill with distilled water and CAT ELC, spin on a coolant filter, replace oil cooler if needed, possibly delete the EGR and you shouldnt have any issues


How do the injectors know which filter you are using?

To make a statement that if you follow your exact recommendations is pretty gutsy, especially on a 6.0.

Keep looking and you'll find a 7.3 that you will love. I did.

(Insert comment about how I didn't maintain my 6.0's and this is the cause of all my problems here)


----------



## mustangman02232 (Mar 21, 2011)

racor, motorcraft, or international
your right i did find an 02 7.3 back in 09 when i baught my truck, same cab/box, price was 16.5k with 125k on it, i baught my 04 with 40k for 18.5k with the plow.... truck has been tuned since 45k, has 94k now


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

doesnt take much to have a reliable 6.0 just swap the coolant doing the proper flush. Add a coolant filter, fuel regulator, banjo bolts, STC fitting and egr delete or bulletproof egr design. arp studs arnt always needed.


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

We have 2 crews that drove the last 6.0 I was assigned to.We drove it like we stole it ! The engine still had injector and EGR PROBLEMS. Then it threw a cam foller pin that toasted the rest of the engine. They had to have a complete rebuild done. I have never had a 7.3 have near this problem!


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

ultimate plow;1380822 said:


> doesnt take much to have a reliable 6.0 just swap the coolant doing the proper flush. Add a coolant filter, fuel regulator, banjo bolts, STC fitting and egr delete or bulletproof egr design. arp studs arnt always needed.


Takes even less to make a 7.3, Cummins or D-Max reliable. As in nothing that you stated.

Just look at the list you gave, but your first comment says "doesn't take much". You're kidding yourself.


----------



## mustangman02232 (Mar 21, 2011)

Every one of those trucks have their own set of issues. My oil cooler and egr delete were cheaper then a trams rebuild on any of the above. The early dmaxs had injector issues, and don't even think of putting a tune behind that Allison if you don't have the money for a rebuild. 7.3 still have some injector issues, hpop glow plugs, and the wonderful E4OD. Cummins you need to buy a dodge....that in itself is enough to stay clear

I have less then a grand in my truck, it's done everything I've asked it to.
However, if ford had went with a CAT motor I believe they would own the one ton market because well real diesels are yellow


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

I have never replaced an injector in a 7.3, I own 4. 2 have been from new, around 270K between those 2. The other has had around 40K put on by me and no injectors previous to that. It did have a turbo replaced. I just picked up my last one, runs strong. 63K on that one, a '99 and nothing touched on that one. 

Yes, the oil pans rust out. Granted. But that is something that can be planned, not a FICM or STC or turbo boot blowing off or any other sundry issues that shut a 6.0 down. I really hate those $35 glow plug relays that need replacing once in awhile. That sucks. I have had some other rust\oil leak related issues, but even my CPS have been great. I think I've had 2 replaced now. 

We are talking engines, not trannies. I have had 2 turbos and at least one EGR in a 6.0. 18 injectors between my 3, and close to 250K between the 3. FICM, STC, fuel pump, short in clutch fan, 2 starters just this year. 


Lost one 4R100 at 78k, another at 100K. Not too happy about 78K, but not bad. We can talk Torqshifts if you want. Lost my first one with 500 miles on it. While that one was down waiting for the national backorder to be filled, my other one grenaded with around 20K on it. Both down for 2 weeks each in January. Never lost more than a couple days with my 4R100's. Next January, my '04 grenades again. Another 2 weeks. Same problem, POS snap ring. 

Ball joints have not been too bad on mine. 

Yep, D-maxes had injectors in the beginning, but still using the same platform and no problems. 6.0s are mostly off the market and still having problems. 

These are work trucks, who is tuning them? We're talking bone stock trucks, not ones to show off who can pee farther. 

Cummins in a Dodge, yes, terrible. I have just about as much small stuff falling apart in my Fords as I did my Dodges. That's terrible compared to the thousands I've had to spend and have lost in income from a POS engine.


----------



## Ngom12 (Nov 9, 2011)

Well let me ask this question. If you had 15-20k to spend on a truck, any truck, what would you go with. I know this is kind of a personal preference question, but i'd love to see whaty every one says. I have always liked the fords for work trucks, my dad runs the vans at his business and they are tanks! they have all been E-350 with the 5.4, but still, he gets about 250k mi out of every one. I know thatd they aren't being used like in plowing, but thats pretty good. 

I've always wanted a diesel, so if you guys had 15-20k to spend on a diesel, what would you get??


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

A Dodge or Ford 7.3.


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

Ngom12;1381625 said:


> Well let me ask this question. If you had 15-20k to spend on a truck, any truck, what would you go with. I know this is kind of a personal preference question, but i'd love to see whaty every one says. I have always liked the fords for work trucks, my dad runs the vans at his business and they are tanks! they have all been E-350 with the 5.4, but still, he gets about 250k mi out of every one. I know thatd they aren't being used like in plowing, but thats pretty good.
> 
> I've always wanted a diesel, so if you guys had 15-20k to spend on a diesel, what would you get??


You need to answer a bunch of questions first before you get a diesel.

1.) Ultimately Do you really need a diesel
2.) Do your think you'll actually get the use out of a diesel, or do you just want one.

I had an older diesel, and when the motor fried, I went back to a gasser. My truck sits some months, and gets over-worked on other months. The fuel savings and cost to repair/maintain wasn't going to be any better with a diesel.

That and my diesel mechanic talked me into a gasser. 

....


----------



## big_stroker (Nov 18, 2011)

Stay clear of the 6 blow. I have worked on to many of them and even after EGR delete and studs they still just arent as reliable as a 7.3


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

big_stroker;1381730 said:


> Stay clear of the 6 blow. I have worked on to many of them and even after EGR delete and studs they still just arent as reliable as a 7.3


P-shaw, whatsoever are you talking about?


----------



## big_stroker (Nov 18, 2011)

dfd9;1381742 said:


> P-shaw, whatsoever are you talking about?


No idea


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

big_stroker;1381743 said:


> No idea


Come on, next thing you know you'll be telling us that they are easy to work on.

And just think, with only a thousand dollars of work (give or take) it will be as reliable as a 7.3. Or so we're told.....


----------



## big_stroker (Nov 18, 2011)

dfd9;1381746 said:


> Come on, next thing you know you'll be telling us that they are easy to work on.
> 
> And just think, with only a thousand dollars of work (give or take) it will be as reliable as a 7.3. Or so we're told.....


HAHA Thousand dollars. you will have more than that in studs and machine work... Thats not counting the time to pull the cab off and a good EGR delete. Oh an injectors that last 100k max IF your running a bypass filter and synthetic oil

I would love to know who will do all that work for $1000 I couldnt even do it myself for that:laughing:


----------



## big_stroker (Nov 18, 2011)

Not to mention the spare FICM you need to carry around as a spare thats $800 with out a core


----------



## gtmustang00 (Feb 23, 2010)

Half the 6.0's i see blown up are not maintained. This is a maintenance motor. Would i go back to a 7.3? No. I love the power of my 6.0. These transmissions are better too.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Ngom12;1381625 said:


> Well let me ask this question. If you had 15-20k to spend on a truck, any truck, what would you go with. I know this is kind of a personal preference question, but i'd love to see whaty every one says. I have always liked the fords for work trucks, my dad runs the vans at his business and they are tanks! they have all been E-350 with the 5.4, but still, he gets about 250k mi out of every one. I know thatd they aren't being used like in plowing, but thats pretty good.
> 
> I've always wanted a diesel, so if you guys had 15-20k to spend on a diesel, what would you get??


I'd try to find an 04.5+ Dodge Cummins. Those years came with the HO motor, No Emissions, had a 48RE Trans behind it (very reliable stock, bulletproof when built), and had minimal issues.

Other than that, I'd go with a 05+ Ford V10 if I were in that price range. Reason being is you won't find a Dmax for that money unless its older and higher mileage. The 6.4 Pstroke is getting crazy money, the 6.0 seems to have been ruled out, the 7.3 will have a ton of mileage and we've had a ton of issues with ours (2002 Short bus), 06+ Cummins will be out of that price range as well.

Then your stuck with a gasser again, but the V10's are awesome motors that have the torque of the diesel but the maintenance of a gas truck.


----------



## big_stroker (Nov 18, 2011)

plowguy43;1381821 said:


> Then your stuck with a gasser again, but the V10's are awesome motors that* have the torque of the diesel but the maintenance of a gas* truck.


I beg to differ on that statement. No way the v10 has the power even a stock 7.3 would have. I have pushed snow with one in the past and wasnt to impressed and everyone I have talked to that has owned one went back to a diesel because they didnt like them.


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

gtmustang00;1381782 said:


> Half the 6.0's i see blown up are not maintained. This is a maintenance motor. Would i go back to a 7.3? No. I love the power of my 6.0. These transmissions are better too.


Which goes back to the point that they are not good motors compared to a D-max, Cummins or 7.3.

Maintenance=money.


----------



## big_stroker (Nov 18, 2011)

Even the ones i see are maintenance. Oil changed every 6k fuel and oil filters changed and run fuel additive and even coolant flush every 25k. How are you to maintenance for a blown FICM witch is a VERY common issue.

I have even seen 6 blows with injector issues that have bypass oil filters. That motor is just a piss poor design all the way around. and so is the 6.4 for that matter. The only thing it has going for it is CR fuel system and not the same HEUI injectors the 6.0 uses.


----------



## Ngom12 (Nov 9, 2011)

It seems like im right out of the price range of a nice diesel truck. if i only had 3-4 more thousand to spend. I may look at getting a gasser and look for a diesel in the years to come. i wish the 6.0L werent such junk. Maybe ill convince my buddy to sell me his 03 after he is done with all the work


----------



## mustangman02232 (Mar 21, 2011)

big_stroker;1381890 said:


> Even the ones i see are maintenance. Oil changed every 6k fuel and oil filters changed and run fuel additive and even coolant flush every 25k. How are you to maintenance for a blown FICM witch is a VERY common issue.
> 
> I have even seen 6 blows with injector issues that have bypass oil filters. That motor is just a piss poor design all the way around. and so is the 6.4 for that matter. The only thing it has going for it is CR fuel system and not the same HEUI injectors the 6.0 uses.


oil every 5k, FF every 10k, racor filters, shell rotella syn, powerserive every tank, cat ec1 coolant and ive had no issues

my batteries died, 2 weeks later the alternator died, 2 weeks after that the ficm went out, thus had i load tested my batteries i probably wouldnt of lost the ficm

that being said, if your not towing anything or working the truck, buy a 5.4, they have no balls, but they do run.

whlie i sold off all my trucks but my personal DD, but from what EYE have seen, 7.3 injectors seem to start loosing it around 220k. ive never touched 6.0 injectors on mine or any friends 5 trucks and all but mine are over 100k, they just arent old enough to have as many miles so we

i have no problems with the 7.3s, they do run, but they lack fuel economy and power of a 6.0, and every one ive looked at around here has been rotted to hell or is 2wd, or is an XL or has a ******** high asking price

i dont care if you drive a honda or toyota (yup ive had problems with those to in the family) or whatever else if you dont maintain your vehilce you will have problems, and everytime ive ever asked my truck to start and go make money, it has done so, which in my book qualifys it as a good truck. i also will NOT deal with a DPF or urea in a diesel, so i will either hold on to my truck or the next one will be a gasser.


----------

